# Ogden Extended



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone hunted the Ogden Extended unit for deer? I always hear about the Wasatch and Uintah, but I feel like I never hear anyone talk about Ogden. I live close to it and know the area, but have never hunted it. I'll be giving it a shot, but wanted to see if anyone else had any experience on the unit.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I know some folks hunt in the north Ogden canyon area, I believe that's the Lewis Peak (?) / Ben Lomond Peak area. I used to run that trail before work and have seen deer there, more walkers/runners than deer.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

sid, last year i hunted it. it was my first year to really bow hunt. i saw deer every time i went out on the ogden unit, typically more than 5. unfortunately stupid mistakes cost me several opportunities (like forgetting my range finder and over shooting an easy shot for example). if you pm me, i can give you more details on where i can just about guarantee you'll get into deer


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for the help, guys!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Trying to help my buddy get his first deer before he heads to college. He has an ogden tag. If anyone has front suggestions, let me know. He will be back for a fall break and thanksgiving break to hunt the extended so suggestions for then are welcome.

We have been all over and glassed but they don't seem to be very low right now. Not sure how high we need to go because we haven't seen much sign.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Also, I am open to helping anyone in the ogden area pack out, and am always looking for hunting buddies during the extended!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm still learning this whole extended archery thing, but I am always down to hunt or pack an animal out as well.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Apples and oranges but the unit i'm hunting is about 8600', deer all over.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> We have been all over and glassed but they don't seem to be very low right now. Not sure how high we need to go because we haven't seen much sign.


They are all still high. I am finding all my deer around the 9000 to 10000 ft mark.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I live in brigham city and hunt the ogden unit all the time. I have thursday and friday off work each week. I usually hunt solo since my dad and brother only have weekends off. if anyone wants to tag along hit me up.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

SR-1 said:


> I live in brigham city and hunt the ogden unit all the time. I have thursday and friday off work each week. I usually hunt solo since my dad and brother only have weekends off. if anyone wants to tag along hit me up.


First, I am interested in going for sure. The week they rut hard I will take off the whole week. I never mind missing work.

Second, I see you are with Toxic. Do you know Rich G?


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> First, I am interested in going for sure. The week they rut hard I will take off the whole week. I never mind missing work.
> 
> Second, I see you are with Toxic. Do you know Rich G?


Souonds good man message me and I will give you my number so we can meet up. and yes I know him I have hunted ducks with him a few times.


----------

